# Saugeye at Chippewa Lake Ohio (Medina County)



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

HI Folks:

Chippewa lake in Medina County Ohio is stocked with (among others) Saugeye -- we were over there the other night and a guy had one he didnt want, which we took home and ate -- it was great, now we want to catch them  

I dont know much about them -- he caught it in shallow water on a "rubber worm" beyond that I dont know much about what he used -- im open for suggestions

Thanks
TIM


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw a guy in early summer catch a bunch when he was fishing for crappie in the lily pads on south side. He was using minnows under slip bobber and casting jig with minnow. Now that the water temp is warmer I would think they are deeper. Early morning and evenings is best bet. With all the jet skis and speed boaters good luck. Lake should be 25 hp or less. To small for unlimited HP IMO.
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I forgot To say that lake is surrounded by farms so it gets a lot of run off from them which causes high levels of bacteria. So check water quality before keeping fish to eat.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Would like to take a canoe out there but not sure it would be a pleasant experience with the powerboats. Last fished there when the amusement park was open - many years ago - big bass right from the pier at the park in June. Any idea if you can still drop a yak or canoe in the inlet where the first road crosses and enter the lake from the north? Used to do that when I was young with varying success. Not crazy about having to put in on the west side with the other powerboats.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

My wife and I launched our kayaks at the launch but they have a ramp for that only which was nice. The problem was you had to stick to the edges because the boaters were driving like crazy in the middle. I’m not sure about north end and putting in. The other problem was there is not enough parking for cars without trailers. So if you park in one of those spots for trailers only the ranger will ticket you. Not sure where you are supposed to park if it fills up. You can’t park on grass either. 
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Tim Holmes said:


> HI Folks:
> 
> Chippewa lake in Medina County Ohio is stocked with (among others) Saugeye -- we were over there the other night and a guy had one he didnt want, which we took home and ate -- it was great, now we want to catch them
> 
> ...


There's a group of devoted saugeye fishermen in the central ohio forum. There's several threads on where to find them and how to catch them. The rainy night jerkbait bite thread is a long one but full of great information. I got into saugeye couple years back. They're a lot of fun to catch. I would wait to catch them in late fall and early spring if you are planning on eating them. I plan to fish for them a couple times next fall. I bet those fish hardly pressured at all with all the diehard walleye fishermen up here.


----------



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

Frickster said:


> I forgot To say that lake is surrounded by farms so it gets a lot of run off from them which causes high levels of bacteria. So check water quality before keeping fish to eat.


Yep, Im very well familiar with the lake and the surroundings -- we boat and fish there a lot. We keep a close eye on bacterial levels -- my dad was a waste water chemist and lab supervisor in Medina county for 42 years, so we know how to read the reports etc
TIM


----------



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

Frickster said:


> My wife and I launched our kayaks at the launch but they have a ramp for that only which was nice. The problem was you had to stick to the edges because the boaters were driving like crazy in the middle. I’m not sure about north end and putting in. The other problem was there is not enough parking for cars without trailers. So if you park in one of those spots for trailers only the ranger will ticket you. Not sure where you are supposed to park if it fills up. You can’t park on grass either.
> Good Luck,
> Frickster


Ya, I understand -- they use parking lot size to limit number of boats on the lake -- ive chatted with the ranger a few times -- hes a good guy -- they really have done a nice job with the launch ramp area -- its good for us boaters too. The only access on the north end is restricted to homeowners in the village of chippewa Lake and Gloria Glens
TIM


----------



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

Steel Cranium said:


> Would like to take a canoe out there but not sure it would be a pleasant experience with the powerboats. Last fished there when the amusement park was open - many years ago - big bass right from the pier at the park in June. Any idea if you can still drop a yak or canoe in the inlet where the first road crosses and enter the lake from the north? Used to do that when I was young with varying success. Not crazy about having to put in on the west side with the other powerboats.


No, You cant, there is no parking there, and the inlets on both ends are so over grown you couldnt get through with anything less than a brush hog -- if you put in on the west side, and stay close to the shore, you should be fine -- us boaters try to be careful, AND its an easy paddle down to the south end lilly pads from the dock -- theres a nice launch area for yaks and canoes on the south side of the launch ramp


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Tim Holmes said:


> No, You cant, there is no parking there, and the inlets on both ends are so over grown you couldnt get through with anything less than a brush hog -- if you put in on the west side, and stay close to the shore, you should be fine -- us boaters try to be careful, AND its an easy paddle down to the south end lilly pads from the dock -- theres a nice launch area for yaks and canoes on the south side of the launch ramp


Thanks. Saved me some time when making my trip down there. Will just concentrate on trying to pick a weekday with questionable weather and get out early to guarantee parking. Surprised that the inlet is overgrown to that point. Used to fish it from shore or a belly boat a long time ago and it was not easy but fishable. Would take some nice crappies there early and late in the season.


----------



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

The lilly pad areas on the north end particularly look like prime hiding spot for bass, I dont know never caught one out of there -- but it looks good


----------



## bobcat71 (Jun 21, 2014)

I live within 25 minutes of Chippewa and therefore often go there. I would never consider going on a weekend with either my kayak or pontoon boat, but I have been there many times getting there between 7 and 8am and was the only person on the lake. I usually try to leave around noon as things start picking up. I am sure that the parking is limited because the lake is so small. I have never had problems with the jet skis/speed boats when fishing in my kayak or boat. 
Also, the lake is not surrounded by farm land. I am sure that a lot of the chemicals that end up in the lake come from the houses on the one side. There is farm land north of the lake along with wetlands.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I guess I could have been a little clearer, sorry. The watershed(run off) in the surrounding areas for that lake include a good amount of farm lands and housing developments that contribute to the high bacteria levels. That’s what the rangers told me when I asked him the reason for the high levels. 
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

Yep -- 


Frickster said:


> I guess I could have been a little clearer, sorry. The watershed(run off) in the surrounding areas for that lake include a good amount of farm lands and housing developments that contribute to the high bacteria levels. That’s what the rangers told me when I asked him the reason for the high levels.
> Good Luck,
> Frickster


Ya, agricultural run off is a big contributing factor to high bacterial levels, as well the sewer system in Chippewa Lake and Gloria Glens etc is somewhat antiquated and can cause a lot of problems 

TIM


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

It’s the septics leeching into the lake from the homes on the shoreline. When we get heavy rains and lake levels rise, it creates high bacteria in the water making it unsafe to swim or having any contact with the water. Me personally would not eat anything from the lake, fun fish and release those saugeye so it can yield good results to the ODNR and maybe they will eventually stock our other lakes with similar features. I’d rather see saugeye than catfish being stocked imo


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

If you can dodge the speedboats and water ski brigade you can certainly find them in there...and Tim - go back to simpler times and just drift or cast jig and grub tails. Don't go too deep - they're not walleye. They got that sauger mentality. Don't overlook 2 fow or less.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> It’s the septics leeching into the lake from the homes on the shoreline. When we get heavy rains and lake levels rise, it creates high bacteria in the water making it unsafe to swim or having any contact with the water. Me personally would not eat anything from the lake, fun fish and release those saugeye so it can yield good results to the ODNR and maybe they will eventually stock our other lakes with similar features. I’d rather see saugeye than catfish being stocked imo


Yes x100000

The program here is working. I did keep these 4. But I don't need more than this as it's just me. Plus I didn't think about the field run-off into this lake. While I still have 2 eyes, 2 ears, and a nose....I don't find myself keeping anymore from here until the lake continues to improve in water quality.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I’m sure they’re like most farms and use pig $hit to fertilize the fields. Take a look at satellite map I attached. Everywhere you see dirt fields is farm land. That is way more acreage then those house along the shore. Not saying it doesn’t help the matter. 
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

How is the bass fishing there ?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Frickster said:


> I’m sure they’re like most farms and use pig $hit to fertilize the fields. Take a look at satellite map I attached. Everywhere you see dirt fields is farm land. That is way more acreage then those house along the shore. Not saying it doesn’t help the matter.
> Good Luck,
> Frickster


I agree with you on that, I’m just going off info from a friend who lives next to the sailing club on the lake. That’s what the committee told him and what he told me. I just won’t eat the fish lol. Catch them, sure...but I’m pitching everything back into the lake to spawn.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I remember a similar study from the west branch of the rocky, which starts in the general vicinity as Chippewa. Most pollution sources were found to be inadequate and or outdated septic systems near the river instead of treatment plants.


----------



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

1MoreKast said:


> If you can dodge the speedboats and water ski brigade you can certainly find them in there...and Tim - go back to simpler times and just drift or cast jig and grub tails. Don't go too deep - they're not walleye. They got that sauger mentality. Don't overlook 2 fow or less.


Never had much trouble with the speedboats or the waterski team -- might be because we are a BRIGHT yellow runabout -- 

those saugeye you got are nice lookin -- the guy that gave us ours got it on the lilly pads on the west side of the lake, north of the kraybil area in just a couple feet of water -- it was a nice hot day with a bit of breeze from the north. He said he used "a rubber worm" couldnt see what he meant.

Forgive me that I am somewhat new to this kind of fishing -- I usually fish for crappie or bluegill, there I often use a 1/64 ounce jig head with a 1 inch gulp minnow under a bobber -- at spencer lake we usually fish them about 1 -2 feet down 

Ive managed to catch a few bass on small crank baits or spinners at a couple different lakes, but I have never really tackled this kind or size of fish... or with TEETH!!! LOL

Based on what you said, I am figuring something along the lines of maybe an 8th ounce jig head and a 2-3 inch twister tail or paddle tail? something in that range?

any advice or input you can offer would be great -- I really appreciate it

TIM


----------



## Tim Holmes (Jun 22, 2020)

Found this too -- related to Chippewa Lake -- https://www.medinacountyparks.com/index.php/news/news-releases

THe medina county park district bought the old amusement park and will be re-developing it as a park -- dunno what if any kind of lake access it will have, I'd love to see the old dock made useable for access into the new park

TIM


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Tim Holmes said:


> Never had much trouble with the speedboats or the waterski team -- might be because we are a BRIGHT yellow runabout --
> 
> those saugeye you got are nice lookin -- the guy that gave us ours got it on the lilly pads on the west side of the lake, north of the kraybil area in just a couple feet of water -- it was a nice hot day with a bit of breeze from the north. He said he used "a rubber worm" couldnt see what he meant.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right! 1/8oz - 1/4oz jigs and 3” grub tails. Some like to pinch half a crawler on there as well. Just cast and steady retrieve in shallow water. A lot of guys here like to use swimbaits and shallow running crank baits too. The best bite is typically first light or right into the evening and after dark can be absolutely phenomenal in shallow water. 

Read up on the sticky in the Central Ohio forum - Rainy Night Bite Jerks Limit. It’s long but skim through and you’ll find all kinds of saugeye goodness. A lot of it relates to walleye too - just think shallower!


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

williamonica0214 said:


> How is the bass fishing there ?


I caught a nice 4 lb bass there last time. But that was it for bass. Got into some nice crappie action in the brush but most were small. I think there’s some good bass just not a lot. I agree with others and not keep anything out of there but I can get fish to eat from other lakes. 
Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I catch and release bass . I only like to eat crappie, perch and walleye


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

That lake can be one of the most dangerous lakes in the state. Bunch of partying, unlimited horse power, and a lake smaller then most of the Akron electric only lakes is a recipe for disaster. 

When it first opened up to the public the fishing was off the charts, but its not worth the trip anymore.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

mepps_fisher said:


> That lake can be one of the most dangerous lakes in the state. Bunch of partying, unlimited horse power, and a lake smaller then most of the Akron electric only lakes is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> When it first opened up to the public the fishing was off the charts, but its not worth the trip anymore.


I totally agree with you, I went one time and I won’t go back. Crazy boaters, toxic fish and water that could make you get serious infections if you get it inside a cut.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I went for a father's day paddle there a couple years ago in the late afternoon. I was amazed at the party going on. Herb was in the air and the booze was flowing. I ended up going paddling around the whole lake in my 14 touring kayak. I felt like i was doing white water in some spots because of the boat wakes. I haven't fished there for at least a year. But yes when it first opened to outsiders the fishing was pretty good.


----------

